
Ask HN: How to find a GraphQL usability problem worth tackling (group project)? - skyraider
Hey HN,<p>For a 4 week dev tool&#x2F;library project for the bootcamp my spouse is enrolled in, she is looking into using GraphQL as the main technology. Do you have any feedback&#x2F;suggestions on technical issues or usability issues that you have encountered when developing applications using GraphQL? This project is for resume purposes, and will be put together by a team of 5.<p>They&#x27;re capable of doing something useful and plan to release an open-source extension to a GraphQL client library, or a patch to an existing library. I have suggested GitHub issues, IRC and Reddit as a way to find good problems to work on, but they&#x27;re often pretty specific and not of a 5-week scope.<p>Appreciate any thoughts on either ideas, or how to find projects of this scope.
======
z0mbie42
My biggest problem using graphql is regarding N+1 queries[0] and the usability
of data loading libraries like[1].

So any improved developer experience to solve the N+1 problem is welcome :)

[0] [https://itnext.io/what-is-the-n-1-problem-in-graphql-
dd4921c...](https://itnext.io/what-is-the-n-1-problem-in-graphql-dd4921cb3c1a)

[1]
[https://github.com/graphql/dataloader](https://github.com/graphql/dataloader)

